# Checkliste Gleichstromsteller 24V: P24 und N24?



## ServoSven (7 Oktober 2021)

Guten Abend liebe Forengemeinde,

kurz eine Vorstellung meinerseits, da dies mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum ist: Mein Name ist Sven, ich bin Anfang 30 und beruflich in der Reparatur von Servoantrieben unterwegs. Privat ist eines meiner Hobbys ein Straßenbahnmuseum, in dem ich hauptsächlich in der Bahnwerkstatt aktiv bin und dort meistens auch im Elektrobereich. Aus diesem Bereich kommt auch meine heutige Frage:


Ich habe für einen Gleichstromsteller von Siemens, der zur Ladung der Fahrzeugbatterien 600 V DC in ca. 24 V DC wandelt, eine Checkliste zum Prüfen der Steuerung. In dieser Checkliste tauchen unter anderem die rot markierten Punkte P24 und N24 auf. Mein ursprünglicher Gedanke war ja, dass damit einfach +24 V und 0 V (Masse) gemeint sind. Tatsächlich messe ich aber an beiden Punkten +24 V, bei funktionierenden Steuerungen. Weiß zufällig jemand, was mit P und N gemeint ist? Wahrscheinlich ist es ganz einfach und ich stehe einfach nur auf dem Schlauch...

Die Steuerung besteht übrigens aus SIMATIC N-Platineneinschüben, falls damit jemand noch was anfangen kann. Und die Checkliste ist von 1973. ;-)

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus schonmal für kommende Antworten!
Mit besten Grüßen
Sven


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2021)

Wilkommen



ServoSven schrieb:


> Tatsächlich messe ich aber an beiden Punkten +24 V,


Gegen was für ein Potential?


----------



## ServoSven (7 Oktober 2021)

Oh ja, entschuldigung. Gegen 0 V von der Versorgung bzw. Batterie.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2021)

Ich kenne P24 und N24 z.b. vom Simoreg K:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2021)

Also positiv / negativ.

Misst du denn gegen M wirklich immer +24V oder +24v an P24 und -24v an N24?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2021)

Hier mal der Link zu einem Simoreg K Handbuch:

Simoreg K Handbuch


----------



## ServoSven (7 Oktober 2021)

Vielen Dank dafür. Da hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon dran gedacht. Aber tatsächlich konnte ich immer nur +24 V gegen Masse messen. Mein letzter Gedanke wäre jetzt noch, dass man an den Stellen gar nicht gegen Masse messen soll, sondern gegen ein anderes Bezugspotenzial, das ich bisher übersehen habe... Ich werde die Schaltpläne nochmal wälzen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2021)

ServoSven schrieb:


> Mein letzter Gedanke wäre jetzt noch, dass man an den Stellen gar nicht gegen Masse messen soll, sondern gegen ein anderes Bezugspotenzial, das ich bisher übersehen habe... Ich werde die Schaltpläne nochmal wälzen.


Das hätte ich auch vermutet. Beim Simoreg gibt es ja laut Liste auch ein 0V Referenzsignal.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Oktober 2021)

Gibts was zu berichten? Was hast du herausfinden können?


----------



## ServoSven (21 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
leider kann ich noch nichts großartig neues berichten. Beruf und Familie haben mich noch nicht wieder zu meinem Hobby kommen lassen...

Das einzige, was ich jetzt in "Heimarbeit" noch in den Schaltplänen gefunden habe ist, dass es tatsächlich die drei Potenziale N, P und M gibt. Also wie beim SIMOREG, nur halt mit -offensichtlich- +/- 24 V:



Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, sobald ich mich auch in Wirklichkeit wieder damit befassen konnte.
Besten Dank nochmal und beste Grüße
Sven


----------



## 021aet04 (22 Oktober 2021)

Wir haben in der Firma auch alte Simoreg Thyristorateller im Einsatz. Dort gibt es auch die Bezeichnungen N, P und M.

M...Masse 
P... positive Versorgung (+24V)
M... negative Versorgung (-24V)

Mfg Hannes


----------



## Der Pfälzer (10 November 2021)

Meine mich auch zu erinnern:
M = 0V
P24 = +24V
N24 = -24V

Daher misst du auch jeweils 24V ( einmal jedoch mit Minus-Vorzeichen )

siehe auch


			Museum-NT | object: SIEMENS Lehrbaukasten SIMATIC N
		


Gruß Roland


----------



## Heinileini (11 November 2021)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> siehe auch
> 
> 
> Museum-NT | object: SIEMENS Lehrbaukasten SIMATIC N





Uff! U.a. 1970 war ich doch im Siemens TB-Bielefeld.
Das haben die heimlich gemacht. Ohne mein Wissen und ohne mich zu informieren!


----------



## ServoSven (27 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

zugegeben, es hat sehr lange gedauert. Trotzdem möchte ich hier noch eine Rückmeldung geben. Gestern hatte ich endlich wieder einmal einen halben Tag Zeit für's Hobby. In der Zwischenzeit hat einer der Gleichstromsteller natürlich den Geist aufgegeben, sodass ich um weitere Messungen nicht umher gekommen bin.

Es ist so, wie ihr gesagt habt:
M: 0 V/ Masse
N: -24 V
P: +24 V

Ich bedanke mich für eure Unterstützung!
Beste Grüße
Sven


----------

